# Pics



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

well, i've NEVER had a rolling shot taken of my car, and finally got one from a friend's point and shoot.
yeah, its not a SLR and the white balance is probably off... but hey, i don't even own a camera, so who am i to complain?








EDIT: the rear is completely de-badged at this point (even the rings), and i have a stubby antenna now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 12:32 PM 3-31-2008_


_Modified by StormChaser at 7:56 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

a friend sent me another, from a massive VAG cruise we did...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Pic Whorin' (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

that looks pretty clean!
still running factory air bags? stance looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
EDIT: upon further browsing I've answered myself. how wide are the wheels.. 20 x ?


_Modified by AHarmes5 at 10:14 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHarmes5* »_that looks pretty clean!
still running factory air bags? stance looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
EDIT: upon further browsing I've answered myself. how wide are the wheels.. 20 x ?

_Modified by AHarmes5 at 10:14 PM 4-1-2008_

20x8.5's i think with an et of 14 or 15, according to previous owner.








here's the page for the wheels
http://www.zeforged.com/hioctane.html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 4:38 PM 4-1-2008_


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 2:30 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

very nice


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

never thought "twankies" would look good on the AR....I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....I have 16's 17's and 19's for mine....wanna get some 18's soon.....and i guess add 20's to the list...lol...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Everytime I see your Allroad, it makes me wish the one I test drove didn't need extensive work on the air suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Everytime I see your Allroad, it makes me wish the one I test drove didn't need extensive work on the air suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









hey man what are you doing over here in these forums?








yeah that sucks man... i think a few bad apples ruin it for the bunch. I have learned that it comes down to how the original owners really drove the cars... if they drove it with the setting all the way up to 4, then the air suspension would alter itself with speed all the time, thus putting a lot of work on the compressor & bags. if the owner left it at setting 2 all the time, the suspension pretty much never moved and your system was kept in good shape.
the car i bought had an owner who never really messed with the suspension and left it at 2, so my system is flawless. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
just have to find the right one, that's all








thanks for the kind words too


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_hey man what are you doing over here in these forums?









Just being a forum whore, stopping in and seeing what people are doing with their AR's, dreaming of what could have been. Speaking of that, I need to stop by the D2 S8 forums now.









_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_yeah that sucks man... i think a few bad apples ruin it for the bunch. I have learned that it comes down to how the original owners really drove the cars... if they drove it with the setting all the way up to 4, then the air suspension would alter itself with speed all the time, thus putting a lot of work on the compressor & bags. if the owner left it at setting 2 all the time, the suspension pretty much never moved and your system was kept in good shape.
the car i bought had an owner who never really messed with the suspension and left it at 2, so my system is flawless. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
just have to find the right one, that's all








thanks for the kind words too









I could have even bought the coilovers to replace the OE air suspension to hold me over.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
I could have even bought the coilovers to replace the OE air suspension to hold me over.









well in the meantime buy something to lower that A6! its super clean, needs to be lowered though


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_well in the meantime buy something to lower that A6! its super clean, needs to be lowered though
















Losing the wheel gap is number one on the list of things to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Then of course wheels...what to get I don't know, but I'm thinking R8 Reps.


----------



## turbosline (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Pic Whorin' (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

CONGRANTULATIONS...!the combination of wheels and car is PERFECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VERY NICE...!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Pic Whorin' (turbosline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbosline* »_CONGRANTULATIONS...!the combination of wheels and car is PERFECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VERY NICE...!

thanks!








more pics from the Cruise for the Cure this weekend:


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Pic Whorin' (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Looks very nice!
So, was it lowered via VAG-COM?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Pic Whorin' (Obelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obelix* »_Looks very nice!
So, was it lowered via VAG-COM?

thanks!
and yep, 402 mod via VAG-COM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Pic Whorin' (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

MOAR pics (since this is my pic thread)



















































_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 2:45 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

great shots!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

thanks!
updated for pics:


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Looks great!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Still looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
When are you finally gonna lower that bitch anyways?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (carlosrelova)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosrelova* »_Looks great!!

thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Still looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
When are you finally gonna lower that bitch anyways?









mirror mirror, on the wall....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_mirror mirror, on the wall....

















One day it will be done.


----------



## wayniac (Aug 4, 2006)

THAT's a fat ar 
like da way it sits on them dubs


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (wayniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wayniac* »_THAT's a fat ar 
like da way it sits on them dubs

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Love it!!! I say texture the wheel centers to match the amazing allroad theme!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Love it!!! I say texture the wheel centers to match the amazing allroad theme!







































so the pics from leavenworth 2008. i didn't take the pics, these were from other people's cameras.


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Looking real good!
How much did you lower the allroad?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (carlosrelova)*

honestly i don't know.... i lowered it several times and have gone down as much as the car will let me (physically limited). unfortunately it doesn't tell you where you're stopping.
(for example i type in for the VAG COM to lower the car 20mm or so one time, and i don't know exactly how far down it went as it physically hits a limitation on the bags at a certain point - i know not what point this is). 
the only way i could have measured would have been to have a measuring tape or something when i was doing it, but i did not at the time and did not measure, unfortunately.
let's just say i went down as low as the car would let me


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

for me that was 25mm with the vagcom....then I decided to move the sensors...lol


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_for me that was 25mm with the vagcom....then I decided to move the sensors...lol

make a DIY on moving the sensors? I'd be interested in going lower, although with wheels this big i don't think i can.
i might get smaller wheels at some point so i may go lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i might get smaller wheels at some point so i may go lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Atta boy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Wait, what are you doing looking at my A6? Sure it's low.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

every time i see a new shot of your car life without an allroad becomes harder and harder


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_every time i see a new shot of your car life without an allroad becomes harder and harder 










DO IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

from the GTG last night, buddy used his awesome lens...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

^^^^
Looks like MAD negative camber up front!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_^^^^
Looks like MAD negative camber up front!









will never touch your car Mark.








yeah you have to love what that fisheye lens does to the appearance of the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

have you rolled the fenders? you could potentially go lower without rubbing if you rolled the fenders.
ps. beautiful car.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_have you rolled the fenders? you could potentially go lower without rubbing if you rolled the fenders.
ps. beautiful car.

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i need to do more than roll the fenders if i want to go lower, as i'm already at the lowest that the factory system will let me go. I'd have to re-arrange the sensors like diive did in order to even think about the 402 letting me go lower.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_








will never touch your car Mark.










I am sure your quattro will thank you every day, hahaha!


----------



## MutinyGraphikz (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*









just for you buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (MutinyGraphikz)*

HOT!!!!


----------



## Bunny_Munch (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

oooo look at all those sexy pictures....
is this the same car


















found it on lil miss S4's myspace the other day....


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

wow that is it! i was wondering who took that pic, hadn't seen it yet either.


----------



## Bunny_Munch (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

it was pretty much chance that I saw it and remembered. it was only two days ago, so that helped.







if I come across more pics of your car, I'll let you know


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

ok please do me a favor
can you measure the distance between the center of you wheel and the bottom of your fender?
I just lowerd 17 front and 13 rear
yours looks better
but is it safe?
harder on control arms? bags?
do you hit bump stops?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_ok please do me a favor
can you measure the distance between the center of you wheel and the bottom of your fender?
I just lowerd 17 front and 13 rear
yours looks better
but is it safe?
harder on control arms? bags?
do you hit bump stops? 

i don't have a measuring tape or ruler... and i can't speak if its safe or not. i know it IS harder on the bags/suspension and it does ride like crap at that level. i ONLY use that level when i'm doing a photoshoot or parked at a get together/car show.
around town/daily driving, i roll it on level 2, which is a tidbit higher and rides 100% better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bunny_Munch (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

from Jean's facebook.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (MzNickerz)*

from the latest shoot with Mike Kippen:


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

what % is your tint?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dotkarmasutra* »_what % is your tint?

5% aka "limo" all the way around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

looks SICK! makes me want an allroad again.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

everytime i see it i cry a little.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_everytime i see it i cry a little.

















look at the bright side - its like your isht never left the community!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_








look at the bright side - its like your isht never left the community!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

trust me im happy you ended up with them. deposited my first check today from l.s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
trust me im happy you ended up with them. deposited my first check today from l.s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i STILL feel chitty about that, but am VERY happy things turned out better. very happy.








what's crazy is that the only reason i went to Les Schwab was because Discount Tire (whom i went to first) refused to sell me just two tires.... citing it was unsafe or some crap. (two tires were good, two were bad). they actually _refused_ to sell & mount the tires. so i went farther down the road to les schwab, where coincidentally they recognized the wheels and asked me if i got them from you. lol.


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 10:17 AM 9-11-2008_


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_from the latest shoot with Mike Kippen:










http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this shot. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Rob too.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this shot. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Rob too. 









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

ok got some pics from monday night - wasn't a photoshoot, just a weekly GTG that a friend happened to have his awesome camera at. pardon the abnormal lenses. i raised the car back up for awhile...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

more from the Kippen photoshoot:


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

wow.

_Quote, originally posted by *moderator* »_
*Thread Edit Notification*
_Your thread Pic Whorin' in forum allroad has been edited._
Comment: Got complaints about the title

that's lame. i don't fault the moderators, but someone is an idiot. "pic whorin" is not offensive, not even to my grandma.








someone who can't stand to see that word has no business being on the internet. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Seriously? That's pretty sad.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (EK20)*

Rob, will you just quit being such a whore for a night??


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_wow.
that's lame. i don't fault the moderators, but someone is an idiot. "pic whorin" is not offensive, not even to my grandma.








someone who can't stand to see that word has no business being on the internet. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And my pictars!








I want to post that picture gilbert took of you flipping him off, and then in the background you're smiling. I didn't know if that would be appropriate though...







haha


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_
agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And my pictars!








I want to post that picture gilbert took of you flipping him off, and then in the background you're smiling. I didn't know if that would be appropriate though...







haha









i love that picture but i don't like posting pictures of _me_ on here, that's all.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

my car is in january's Performance VW. they did a spread on Waterwerks, i was lucky enough to get a clip in there.








pretty sweet.








i got this scan from kippen's gallery.








2nd from the left on the top of two rows at the bottom of the page. its easier to see in the actual magazine.


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

nice man!


----------



## MutinyGraphikz (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pendulum* »_more from the Kippen photoshoot:

















\

is your audi on air? cause in the two different picture posts their is a mild difference in height.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MutinyGraphikz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MutinyGraphikz* »_\

is your audi on air? cause in the two different picture posts their is a mild difference in height.


allroads come stock with an airride suspension


----------



## ckpepper02 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Pics (pendulum)*

Dude your AR is sweet! Those wheels are fantastic. I thought I knew what wheels I wanted, but thanks to you I'm mixed up again!


----------

